# YM1301D Regulator Swap



## cokid (5 mo ago)

H'lo. New here, but have had my YM about 8 years - love it, great workhorse! However,, last year it stopped charging, and I'm pretty certain it's the regulator. I got this one that was supposedly for that model, but it looks nothing like what's on there - for one thing, the "new" one has four wires, the old one has 5. Anyone know if I can swap this:

for this:


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Top picture is a fuse block...4 fuses. First one to left is bent over too close to screw...I'd first disconnect a battery lead (negative if negative ground), carefully lift fuse wire up a little like others. All with a multimeter on ohms lowest scale Rx1 should read zero ohms (or close) across each one.
Then troubleshoot not charging problem.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## cokid (5 mo ago)

Ok, thanks. That's embarrassing. Then where is the regulator on this unit, out of curiosity?


----------



## cokid (5 mo ago)

Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the 3rd from the left is actually broken, so obviously it is bad. I'll check resistance with it held together, and see if I can find a suitable replacement.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

FUSE 15 AMP _: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

So, I suspect your horn doesn't work?
I would conventionally say no on the 5-4wire swap(it can be done, I would not). If I see a 5-6 wire regulator I would assume that the oil and temp sensors are tied into the start/charge circuit.
If "NO" on the horn then I would also assume the regulator is branched with the horn circuit but I haven't seen the schematic yet. 
There is a reason that fuse is blown and you may be able to test for over voltage (13+ vdc)at the regulator meaning, it just needs replaced.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

cokid said:


> Ok, thanks. That's embarrassing. Then where is the regulator on this unit, out of curiosity?


The VR is VR-462 model. It's common for many Japan tractors and automobiles of that era. 
The new style are all solid state. It looks like the one in the link, but that place is pricey. I picked up mine for less than $20 elsewhere. 
VOLTAGE REGULATOR_ 

The YM1301 is a very rare machine. Even the engine is not all that popular, 3T70B

I do have the engine manual









And the electrical would be close to this, 









The 3T70 is extremely rare. The only other tractors using this engine are the YM1301, F13 & F14. There was never 2T70 nor a 2TR70 engine ever made. So, there isn't common 70mm piston, sleeves, rings to be had easily. 

The manual is listed as the, 
YANMAR F14 F15 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1464.pdf 
Just look at the engine section. 

Manual is at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group for free in my signature link below.


----------

